# Baby Blankets (pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

A friend had a new Grandbaby today...so I made these blankets for the baby.....
I just did a rolled hem on this one.....








This one also has the rolled hem plus some machine embroidery.......








bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are the ones that will be used all the time. 

They really look good, and there are never too many blankets.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cute! I like those.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks.....Angie you are right..you can never have too many blankets...and these wash good and are big enough to use for a long time....
Thank You too Mamajohnson......
bopeep


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

one can never have too many blankets, nice job!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Those are pretty, bopeep ... i really love the flowers!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You know...it occurred to me while looking at your pretty blanket, that giving the GRANDPARENTS a set of blankets, bibs, pillow, etc. when there is a new baby would be a great thing. They keep them at their house, so that when Baby is brought over, and mom forgets a blanket, or maybe baby spits up all over hers...Gramma can whip out her set 

and something soft and washable..and easy...would be excellent.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Perfect gifts. Are they fleece? One layer or two? Please share dimensions.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Those are great!

I made some of those from flannel for my DD. She's now 20 months old and is still using them! They're a great size and so versitile.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice blankets and a great idea. The blankets look cuddley and soft. How did you do the rolled hem? I've never done that before. I usually blanket stitch. 
digApony


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL !!!!
These are made out of flannel ...one layer....and are about 44"x44" ....large enough for baby when they get older...
You are right Ann..a set for Granny is a good idea...
bopeep


----------

